# iSCSI istgt errors



## nickrad (May 11, 2011)

I have searched around the web and keep finding an unanswered mailing list post on the errors I seem to be getting from my istgt install. I am new to iSCSI and istgt so please bear with me. Wondering if somebody may be able to assist in explaining the error and I don't see anything wrong on the box, maybe it's an initiator problem?

System setup on the storage unit is 4x8disk raidz2 with 2SSD for ZIL and Cache (shared, mirrored zil, striped cache). CPU is Xeon E5620, 24GB RAM, 3 Intel IGB NIC in a LACP LAGG for the storage network, 1 IGB with various vlans for management. istgt Version is istgt-20110223_1.

The initiators are 2x VMware ESXi 4.1 boxes controlled through vCenter. We are copying the VMs from local storage to the iscsi target when the errors occur.

The errors I am receiving are...

```
May 11 08:29:16 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c: 772:istgt_iscsi_write_pdu_internal: ***ERROR*** iscsi_write() failed (errno=32)
May 11 08:29:16 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c:3628:istgt_iscsi_op_task: ***ERROR*** iscsi_write_pdu() failed
May 11 08:29:16 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c:4537:istgt_iscsi_execute: ***ERROR*** iscsi_op_task() failed
May 11 08:29:16 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c:5156:worker: ***ERROR*** iscsi_execute() failed on
 iqn.iscsistore01.istgt:tracker,t,0x0001(iqn.1998-01.com.vmware:localhost-5442af95,i,0x00023d000001)
May 11 08:29:16 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c: 772:istgt_iscsi_write_pdu_internal: ***ERROR*** iscsi_write() failed (errno=32)
May 11 08:29:16 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c:3628:istgt_iscsi_op_task: ***ERROR*** iscsi_write_pdu() failed
May 11 08:29:16 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c:4537:istgt_iscsi_execute: ***ERROR*** iscsi_op_task() failed
May 11 08:29:16 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c:5156:worker: ***ERROR*** iscsi_execute() failed on
 iqn.iscsistore01.istgt:esxistore03,t,0x0001(iqn.1998-01.com.vmware:nocesxi1-467faa0a,i,0x00023d000001)
May 11 08:48:18 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c: 772:istgt_iscsi_write_pdu_internal: ***ERROR*** iscsi_write() failed (errno=32)
May 11 08:48:18 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c:3628:istgt_iscsi_op_task: ***ERROR*** iscsi_write_pdu() failed
May 11 08:48:18 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c:4537:istgt_iscsi_execute: ***ERROR*** iscsi_op_task() failed
May 11 08:48:18 iscsistore01 istgt[49580]: istgt_iscsi.c:5156:worker: ***ERROR*** iscsi_execute() failed on
 iqn.iscsistore01.istgt:esxistore1,t,0x0001(iqn.1998-01.com.vmware:localhost-5442af95,i,0x00023d000001)
```


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2011)

What version of FreeBSD on what architecture?


----------



## nickrad (May 11, 2011)

Sorry, forgot about that. 8.2-Release on amd64, ZFS Version is 15.


----------



## im_if (Sep 9, 2011)

*if you haven't tried this*

Problem might be this: your target disk is mounted by the computer it's in. So, you can't mount it "again" from a different machine. We'll fix this by not "accidently" mounting the zfs target.

On the machine with the zfs target in it: first, stop the istgt service:
`service istgt stop`

Then 
`zfs set mountpoint=none zpool/target`
(just an example if "zpool/target" is the zfs target)

Now turn on the istgt:
`service istgt start`

On another machine:
`iscontrol -n "whatever was almost working".`

See if that works.


----------



## albertbusoms (Nov 21, 2011)

*same errors in the console*

I mounted "FreeNAS-8.0.2-RELEASE-amd64 (8288)" in a server  and two servers with VMWARE ESX4.1UP2. I have the same errors in the console. I've been looking at the contents of /etc/local/istgt/istgt.conf and has references to the mount point, not to volume name.

Do you really think this solution can be applied to my case?




			
				im_if said:
			
		

> Problem might be this: your target disk is mounted by the computer it's in. So, you can't mount it "again" from a different machine. We'll fix this by not "accidently" mounting the zfs target.
> 
> On the machine with the zfs target in it: first, stop the istgt service:
> `service istgt stop`
> ...


----------



## peetaur (Jun 7, 2012)

I had this same issue, and ultra slow write speed, but it was fixed by uncommenting and changing QueueDepth to 64 on the [LogicalUnit1] part of istgt.conf.

*A*s seen commented out on line 122 in the OP here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=22675

And I think this thread should be marked solved.


----------

